# Formato oblongo



## Ivonne do Tango

Boa tarde a todos,

Hoje precisei utilizar essa palavra "oblongo" mas nunca a usei em português. 

Por exemplo, seria esta uma boa tradução da frase:

_ES - "El texto debe ser impreso en hoja apaisada"_.

PT - "O texto deve ser impresso oblongamente/em formato oblongo".

Nunca a escutei, não a tinha necessitado até hoje mesmo, ao ouvido parece bastante extranho.
Agradeço seus comentários e/ou sugerências.

Ivonne


----------



## Vanda

Geralmente a gente vê: de forma oblonga/ com formato oblongo...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne, neste site vc pode ver a palavra "oblongo" e seus equivalentes em vários idiomas. Mas eu não juro que todas estejam certas ...
De qq forma, *oblongo* significa em português "mais alto que largo" (más largo que ancho).


----------



## Mangato

*oblongo**, ga**.*
(Del lat. _oblongus_).

*1. *adj. Más largo que ancho.


Exactamente igual que en español, aunque es una palabra que ha caído totalmente en dususo en España, y que muchos confunden erróneamente con ovalado. Se usa en la actualidad en el lenguaje médico-anatómico para definir una parte de la médula espinal.

Para los formatos de impresión utilizamos como bien dices apaisado. Para  formas de objetos,  alargado es lo más habitual,  advirtiendo que largo es la dimensión  conocida en portugués como longo.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Mangato said:


> *oblongo**, ga**.*
> (Del lat. _oblongus_).
> 
> *1. *adj. Más largo que ancho.
> 
> 
> Exactamente igual que en español, aunque es una palabra que ha caído totalmente en dususo en España, y que muchos confunden erróneamente con ovalado. Se usa en la actualidad en el lenguaje médico-anatómico para definir una parte de la médula espinal.
> 
> Para los formatos de impresión utilizamos como bien dices apaisado. Para formas de objetos, alargado es lo más habitual, advirtiendo que largo es la dimensión conocida en portugués como longo.


 
Qué risa Mangato! Ya se en español como se dice jajaja, la duda es en portugués, saber cuál es el uso más habitual.

Vanda me comentó que se usa _com forma oblonga_ pero aún no entiendo cómo sería la frase si quiero decir: "imprimir el texto en papel apaisado".

Sería: _imprimir o texto com forma oblonga/ao oblongo da folha? _

Me suena tan extraño que me parece estar diciendo una burrada.  Quizás haya una manera más usada.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

De um lado para o outro: imprimir de lado a lado.

Pode ser?


----------



## wtrmute

En Brasil, se diría "_O texto deve ser impresso em formato retrato_".  Son traducciones directas de los términos _portrait _y _landscape_ que se usan en inglés.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

wtrmute said:


> En Brasil, se diría "_O texto deve ser impresso em formato retrato_". Son traducciones directas de los términos _portrait _y _landscape_ que se usan en inglés.


 
Formato retrato = apaisado = landscape?


----------



## Mangato

En una ayuda de Word para orientación de página indica las opciones retrato y *paisagem.*

Y mi comentario anterior que te dió risa*,* iba dirigido a aquellos lusoparlantes que están interesados en conocer las peculiaridades de nuestro idioma, las afinidades y las diferencias. Siento que te haya molestado, pero esto es un foro abierto no un chat.

Saludos


----------



## wtrmute

Ah, perdón; como _oblongo_ es más largo que ancho, me confundí. El formato más ancho que largo es el *paisagem*, como dijo Mangato.  *Retrato* es el otro, el padrón.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Mangato said:


> En una ayuda de Word para orientación de página indica las opciones retrato y *paisagem.*
> 
> Y mi comentario anterior que te dió risa*,* iba dirigido a aquellos lusoparlantes que están interesados en conocer las peculiaridades de nuestro idioma, las afinidades y las diferencias. Siento que te haya molestado, pero esto es un foro abierto no un chat.
> 
> Saludos


 
No Mangato, para nada me molestó. Me pareció gracioso en el buen sentido.  Tus comentarios son siempre de gran ayuda y la risa (el JAJAJA) no fue en un sentido irónico, fue real.

Siento que no se haya entendido exactamente. Disculpas!

Ahora mismo voy a entrar en la ayuda de Word que facilitás.

Beso,
Ivonne


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Seria então correto dizer: imprimir o texto em formato paisagem.

Obrigadíssima pela ajuda Vanda, WhoSoyEu, Mangato e wtrmute!


----------



## Carfer

Hoje, com os computadores, acho que os formatos '_retrato_' e '_paisagem_' se generalizaram, pelo menos dentro do meio. Estava a tentar lembrar-me como é que dizíamos antes destas novidades e, se não erro, diziamos imprimir/escrever _'no sentido da altura'_ (retrato) e _'no sentido da largura'_ (paisagem). Não me parece que usassemos _'oblongo', _se bem que o termo seja corrente em português. Aliás, a observação do Mangato sobre a confusão com '_ovalado_' no espanhol fez-me recordar que, se é verdade que '_oblongo_' é efectivamente o que é muito mais comprido que largo, eu associo preferencialmente o conceito a algo que é mais comprido que largo mas também tem simultâneamente a forma elíptica, isto é, não tem os cantos rectos como um rectângulo

Já agora, respondendo à pergunta da Ivone _'aún no entiendo cómo sería la frase si quiero decir: "imprimir el texto en papel apaisado"_', a expressão é _'imprimir o texto em formato retrato/paisagem'_

_P.S. Desculpem os atropelos. Enquanto escrevia isto, entraram mais três ou quatro posts._


----------



## Mangato

Carfer; Aliás said:
			
		

> oblongo[/I]' é efectivamente o que é muito mais comprido que largo, eu associo preferencialmente o conceito a algo que é mais comprido que largo mas também tem simultâneamente a forma elíptica, isto é, não tem os cantos rectos como um rectângulo
> 
> _._


As vezes a fonética induz ao erro. Perguntei a meus familiares um a um, o significado de oblongo. Todos coicordaram na ideia de coisa comprida, eliptica, ovalada, sem ángulos, com pontas arredondadas... Ficaram surpreendidos ao ler a definição dos dicionários: *rectangular*. Vejo que também nisso temos a mesma percepção, embora o que digam os dicionários


----------



## Guigo

Para adicionar uma curiosidade ao "oblongo", termo comum nos escritórios (oficinas) de engenharia, há que pronuncie _o-blon-go_ e há quem pronuncie _ob-lon-go_; eu uso a primeira forma, mas não sei qual a certa ou se ambas são possíveis.


----------



## vf2000

Eu pronuncio ob-longo e voto nessa opção. Deve ser mais ou menos como ab-rup-to que virou a-brup-to.


----------



## Suramericaro

Si se refiere a "formato de impresión", tal vez podría utilizarse "formato horizontal"...? En español funcionaría, incluso algunas impresoras presentan esta opción.


----------



## Suramericaro

Guigo said:


> Para adicionar uma curiosidade ao "oblongo", termo comum nos escritórios (oficinas) de engenharia, há que pronuncie _o-blon-go_ e há quem pronuncie _ob-lon-go_; eu uso a primeira forma, mas não sei qual a certa ou se ambas são possíveis.




Muchas veces la pronunciación nos ayuda a descubrir el origen y el significado de la palabra: *ob-longo*... ¿no les parece que  viene de "ao longo", que no existe en portugués pero tendría un equivalente en español: *"a lo largo"*, que tiene todo que ver con el concepto de "más largo que ancho"?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

vf2000 said:


> Eu pronuncio ob-longo e voto nessa opção. Deve ser mais ou menos como ab-rup-to que virou a-brup-to.


Eu sempre pronunciei o-blon-go. A outra forma me parece um pouco ob-tu-sa (risos, por favor!)


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Se eu precisasse pronunciá-la, pronunciaria todo junto


----------

